# 2002 Beetle (2.0L Gas engine) Coolant Leak



## Jasmith52 (Sep 19, 2012)

My 02' Beetle (with the 2.0 gas engine) has developed a coolant leak. 

The fluid seems to be coming the upper radiator line where the hose rubber connects to a metal tube. The leak occurs between the temperture sensor and where the rubber upper radiator hose connects to the tube. At the leaking spot there is some sort of sensor or other device with a large X on it. 

Can anyone help me out here. How can I fix this leak at the X-sensor ?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Can you post a picture? Its hard to visualize it.


----------



## Jasmith52 (Sep 19, 2012)

I won't be able to post a picture until tomorrow as I am not with the car.


----------



## Jasmith52 (Sep 19, 2012)

OK, here are the leak photos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Notice the "X" in the first photo where the leak occurs. I have no idea what this is but I refer to it as the "X" sensor. There are no wires coming out of this device. The water leak oozes out of the top of the device.

The (separate) temperture sensor is 6 inches (or so) further down the tube towards the engine.

Click on any photo for a larger version


----------



## 69bug (Aug 10, 2002)

wait until the engine has cooled. there is a clip where the leak is coming from. pull the clip, there should be a seal/gasket. it might be the same seal as the one for the temp sensor. you can get the seal off ecstuning.com for like .15-1.50


----------



## Jasmith52 (Sep 19, 2012)

69bug said:


> wait until the engine has cooled. there is a clip where the leak is coming from. pull the clip, there should be a seal/gasket. it might be the same seal as the one for the temp sensor. you can get the seal off ecstuning.com for like .15-1.50


I needed the car fixed to drive so I just went to the dealer for parts. They charged me around $10 for a plug, and O-ring, and a new clip.

Looking at the old plug, I beleive it had developed a pinhole and started the leak.

The parts guy at the dealer was very familiar with this failed part. He didn't even need the part number as he knew it by heart. he said they sold many of them.

And by the way it was just a plug.


----------

